# Peat ?????



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi there does anyone use peat for the animals. Because i have a small plastic container tub in the middle of my snakes viv with a hole cut in the lid which is has a thick layer a damp peat in the bottom.

I think it used to aid with shedding (correct me if im wrong).Is it just me using this method because when i looked on livefoods and camzoo they dont stock it.




p.s my snake (dave) loves his peat tub as i often find him curled up having a snooze :zzz:


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

i use sphagnum moss for a damp hide, is peat not dirty?: victory:


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

sphagnum - are you making word up.:lol2: 

peats not dirty i think where do you get "sphagnum"


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

voodoo dave said:


> sphagnum - are you making word up.:lol2:
> 
> peats not dirty i think where do you get "sphagnum"


 
could be a bit of creative spelling:lol2: 
i get it from my local reptile shop a couple of quid for a bag when it dries out just soak it again


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

same as i do with the peat just spray it when im misting the tank every now and then


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

i just thought peat would be dirty, dont know why just a thought that came to me:lol2:


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

looks like mud and twigs mixed together


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

voodoo dave said:


> looks like mud and twigs mixed together


thats why i thought dirty! sphagnum is just nice clean moss:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

without wanting to come across as a dick but I dont really agree with using peat at all, because its a non renewable source thats fast getting used up


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> without wanting to come across as a dick but I dont really agree with using peat at all, because its a non renewable source thats fast getting used up


makes sense would you recommend moss then


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

voodoo dave said:


> makes sense would you recommend moss then


i think thats what he is saying, makes sense never thought of it like that: victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh definately, I think moss is better than peat because of that fact, moss grows but peat takes 100's of years to form and if we use it up then there will be no more for centuries, also destroying habitats for various animals


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeh definately, I think moss is better than peat because of that fact, moss grows but peat takes 100's of years to form and if we use it up then there will be no more for centuries, also destroying habitats for various animals


if only we all thought along those lines: victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

dnarra said:


> if only we all thought along those lines: victory:


:lol2: yeh unfortunately there will always be big businesses throughout the world though that will dig it up to make money


----------

